
Space station pilots 'interplanetary internet' - vaksel
http://www.itnews.com.au/News/149945,space-station-pilots-interplanetary-internet.aspx
======
pavel_lishin
And thus begins the network of the Qeng Ho.

------
zandorg
It's a shame I don't have this system to cope with the disruption of 45 second
adverts.

